# SPRAY-ON antennas waved about at Google's techfest



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Presenting at the new Google-backed talk fest "Solve for X", ChamTech Operations showed their nano tech-based antenna in a spray can, turning trees into antennas and connecting submarines by radio.


More


----------

